# Live food suppliers uk?



## danielle101 (May 8, 2008)

I'm new to using live food suppliers online and wondered if anybody has any good suggestions. I'm after some new types of foods for my beardies preferably calciworms as i have a gravid female who is severely underweight, she was a rescue. Google doesn't seem to give me many uk suppliers.

Thanks in advance


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Honestly, eBay is the best place I have found for inverts (including live food). 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

I use live foods direct never had an issue 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## danielle101 (May 8, 2008)

I did have a nice selection of live feeders in my basket on ebay but for some reason it won't let me enter my paypal details I tried yesterday and today again but still no luck. I would go to the pet shop but that's nearly in my city centre and travel isn't an option for me atm so definitely gowing to have to order online. Thanks though 

Cusak i will have a nosey now thanks. Hope they have some calciworms available, I've noticed they seem to run out of stock quickly in most places.

Thanks again


----------



## danielle101 (May 8, 2008)

Thankyou Cusak made my order finally lol even ordered some pachnoda grubs to help my new rescue out with some weight gain, I've heard they are quite fatty so one maybe 2 a week depending on size as she isn't a big eater anyway :bash:


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

You welcome, they deliver quite quick aswel, IV been using them for a while now and the foods are healthy and last a little longer than other places iv used 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## danielle101 (May 8, 2008)

casuk said:


> You welcome, they deliver quite quick aswel, IV been using them for a while now and the foods are healthy and last a little longer than other places iv used
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



When does your order usually arrive, does it come with your normal post or by a courier. I made my order before 12 on Friday I expected it today but will most likely be tomorrow now.


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

Yes most likely, i made an order on Fri im expecting it tomorrow, I normally make orders Monday to Thursday and get them next day by royal mail post

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Terraxenesthis (Jul 23, 2011)

danielle101 said:


> I'm new to using live food suppliers online and wondered if anybody has any good suggestions. I'm after some new types of foods for my beardies preferably calciworms as i have a gravid female who is severely underweight, she was a rescue. Google doesn't seem to give me many uk suppliers.
> 
> Thanks in advance


here is my offer if you need some live food 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...9185-turkistan-roaches-red-runners-dubia.html


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I produce and sell the following:
*Isopods*
Tropical Grey Woodlice
Tropical Dwarf White Woodlice 
European Woodlice 
Tropical Springtails 

*Cockroaches (do not climb glass, bite or fly / will not breed if they get loose)*
Dubia cockroaches various sizes

*Caterpillars and Worms*
Silkworms various sizes
White Worms 
Grindal Worm 
Tropical White Worm

In the next few months I hope to offer
_Cuban Burrowing Cockroach_ (Byrsotria fumigata)
_Red Runners_, also called _Turkish Cockroaches_ (Blatta lateralis)
_Halloween Hissing Cockroach_ ( Elliptorhina javanica )


----------

